# A mill and what needed tooling and accessories .



## mmcmdl (Jul 31, 2021)

In this case , the Mill is a BP series one . I'm starting this for a buddy to answer some questions as to what are the most needed compliments to a machine . Chime in . I'll be loading pictures when time allows but feel free to add input or questions .


----------



## Lo-Fi (Jul 31, 2021)

Stuff I very commonly use from my setup:

Indicator holders. Chucking, mag base and spindle mount
5" Kurt clone
Set of parallels .5 to 1.5"
Precision grinding vise which fits inside the Kurt jaws.
Various V blocks
123 blocks
Step clamp set
Drill chuck
Boring head
Insert face mill (sub for fly cutter)
ER32 collet chuck with full range of collets
Various R8 collets (only one I really use is 3/4)
Rotary table
Spotting drills
HSSCo drills 1-13mm
HSS roughing end mills 8-12mm
Carbide end mills 4-12mm
Spiral flute taps 4-12mm
Edge finder 5mm radius (which matches full turn of hand wheel)
Mister system, mostly used as chip clearing air blast.

Extended range:

Right angle head
Dividing head
Adjustable angle plate
Adjustable parallels
Collet blocks, square and hex. I have ER32, but 5C is the norm.

Honestly, there's not really much I find myself wanting now.

Edited to include suggestions below.


----------



## MrCrankyface (Jul 31, 2021)

Lo-Fis list looks pretty complete to me, only thing I'd add is a fly cutter.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Jul 31, 2021)

That's a point well made. If I hadn't got the face mill with the machine I'd probably be running a fly cutter. 

I've taken T nuts and suchlike as given too. Any of the carbide tools are optional, of course, but I'm impatient and like that they're happy running dry. Which reminds me...:

Mister system needs adding to the list! I only tend to use it as air blast to clear the chips, which is super important with carbide. I tend to just brush on some coolant when running the HSS roughers. I like HSS roughers as they're far more tolerant when hogging, even if they are slower.

I've updated the original list for future clarity.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 31, 2021)

I have a few annular cutters with through arbor coolant.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 31, 2021)

The only thing I would add to Lo-Fi's list is 5C collets and the square & hex block holders.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Jul 31, 2021)

Ah, that's an omission! I actually have ER32 collet blocks and I forgot 123 blocks. Saved me buying a set of 5C just for collet blocks.


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 31, 2021)

Much depends on what you will be making on the mill. At the extreme end of least investment possible: decent vice (6" Kurt clone?) Set of parallels, set of two V blocks to hold round work in the vice. Small assortment of HSS end mills (2 flute for aluminum, 4 flute for steel.) A way to tram the vice (Dial test indicator & holder for the spindle?) 6" caliper. An edge finder, decent R8 drill chuck, set of R8 collets. Set of US name brand drills (115pc.)  Some HSS taps for your most likely to be used sizes (don't get the carbon steel ones unless you are really good at getting broken taps out!) Tapping fluid, WD40  for aluminum to prevent chip welding. Safety glasses, acid brushes, chip brushes, spindle wrench if it didn't come with one. Set of strap clamps that fit the Tee slots. There are more things to spend a few thousand dollars on, get them as needed.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 31, 2021)

OK and thanks to all . I'm making up a list of what I have and what could go with a mill if needed . This would not be up to me ,but the stuff would be available . I'm positive some of this would not be needed though . He's well into machining at this point .


----------



## Zack (Jul 31, 2021)

Chip brush!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 31, 2021)

BP series 1 2 hp vs head .


----------



## hman (Jul 31, 2021)

Something everybody else failed to list, but I see you've remembered ... a good cup of coffee


----------



## Brento (Jul 31, 2021)

Oh i wish the grinder was a little smaller! Lol


----------



## davidpbest (Jul 31, 2021)

Here's a list of what you might consider  - a small subset of my inventory listing items by usage and skills.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 31, 2021)

Also an air nozzle to blow chips and crud into every available crevice and make the largest possible mess in the shop.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 31, 2021)

8 inch indexer and right angle drive straddle milling attachment .


----------



## KyleG (Jul 31, 2021)

Lo-Fi said:


> ER32 collet chuck with full range of collets
> Various R8 collets (only one I really use is 3/4)



That’s interesting. Do you use ER32 collets rather than R8 because it’s what you have, or do they offer a functional advantage for you?


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 1, 2021)

Well yes . I have all these things mentioned above and I believe the interested member has most by now . As far as v blocks , angle plates , parallels , set up blocks , clamps etc , I have a few .


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 1, 2021)

Hm................. . If he needs them .


----------



## Larry$ (Aug 1, 2021)

I used David's *Get Started list *for the mill and only those shown in "green" as *Must Haves* to see how deep the rabbit hole was to get started. I used his links for the prices. I only included those things for a mill, none for a lathe only.  29+- items, cost without shipping or taxes came to $2940, my local sales tax is 7.5% which adds $220, Freight ?? at least 10% $290 for a *grand total of $3450.*

I'm cheap so some of the quality items on his list would be things I'd go for a cheaper substitute to get started. That said, I've upgraded some of the cheap stuff I bought when getting started. I didn't include any cutting tools, sharpening stuff, roll around tool cabinets, bench & vice, or accessory equipment that is necessary (bench grinder, metal cutting saw, etc.) Add those if you don't already have them. There are lots of small items you will find desirable but are "as needed" things. 

If we can help you spend some more, let us know, we seem to be good at it.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 1, 2021)

Larry$ said:


> If we can help you spend some more, let us know, we seem to be good at it.


 Welcome to the wabbit hole .


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 1, 2021)

A brass hammer is throne in the mix , but point to what you need . Keep in mind , air tools , about 30 or so .


----------



## Aukai (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm not seeing the regulator only that I saw before, and a hold down set for a BP would work


----------



## Aukai (Aug 1, 2021)

Sine table?


----------



## Lo-Fi (Aug 1, 2021)

KyleG said:


> That’s interesting. Do you use ER32 collets rather than R8 because it’s what you have, or do they offer a functional advantage for you?



I initially got the ER32 so I could use for the collet blocks and with a collet chuck on my lathe. I later found that a _decent_ full set of R8 is expensive, their clamping range for each collet is extremely limited, they take an awful lot of Z height to swap out and messing with the drawbar is an arse when the quill is extended. With the ER collets in, I can swap tools with little more than 1" of Z clearance if needed as the tool can be pushed in and the collet rolled out of the chuck. Useful when lacking Z clearance and saves a ton of cranking the knee for a collet swap, so worth the loss of 1.5" Z in most instances!

I do use the R8 for the few larger 3/4 shank cutters I have, slitting saws and suchlike. Everything else goes in the ER for convenience. I've found I can swap drills out almost as quick as the Jacobs, so it often saves swapping that in too. 

For what I do, a small range of well chosen R8 collets and full set of ER32 is absolutely spot on and actually economical.


----------



## Brento (Aug 1, 2021)

Speaking of angle plates Dave do you have any smaller sets?


----------



## KyleG (Aug 2, 2021)

@LoFi - Thanks for the rundown, I appreciate the insight.


----------



## davidpbest (Aug 3, 2021)

KyleG said:


> @LoFi - Thanks for the rundown, I appreciate the insight.


The attached may or may not be helpful to you.  Like LoFi, I too run ER32 collet chucks on my knee mill.  Also, a power drawbar on the mill really take a lot of the grind out of tool chaning.  I also use ER40 to interchange between the lathe and mill.


----------

